# Connect DSC to Lowrance HDS



## cga97 (Apr 14, 2012)

Can anyone explain how to hook up the DSC on my VHF to my HDS? 

The HDS unit has a NMEA 2k outlet and the VHF has a two-wire input(black/red) for the DSC. From what I understand, I don't need NMEA 2k cables and can use NMEA 0183 cables because the data transfers one-way(GPS to VHF). What I can't figure out is if the NMEA 0183 cables will work with an HDS unit. As common a connection as this would seem to be, there isn't much out there discussing the set up. It seems most VHF radios are not equipped for NMEA 2k yet, so the majority of DSC connections should be via NMEA 0183. Why is there so little info about making this connection??? I have even asked several retailers about how to do it/or what I need to do it and couldn't get an answer. 

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## cga97 (Apr 14, 2012)

So the answer to this is that the HDS units come with a data cable coupled with the power cable. Digging into the HDS install instructions it became pretty clear. I zip-tied the extra cable out of the way when I did the install several years ago. Wish I would have remembered this when I installed the HDS!


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

I would like to hook up my DSC as well but am not sure what color wires (NMEA 0183 on HDS) hook to the black and red on radio.


----------



## cga97 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yellow(+) and Blue(-) are the two transmit wires from the GPS. They connect to the radio input wires; positive to positive and negative to negative. Since my radio has red(+) and black(-), I connect yellow to red and blue to black.


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------

